# SystemPrediction.com | Free Football Analysis Software



## Systempredict123 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everybody! 

I have a pleasure to introduce you a new *FREE software for soccer analysis*. With this software, you will know : 

- The Country Win Most 
- The League Win Most 
And the Home team win with exact score

Every win rate will be calculated by Google Data to make sure that you have the most accurate decision. You can find out more here with this Google System : 

https://datastudio.google.com/s/jeCkJbTlPYU 

Good luck!


----------



## Morandra (Sep 30, 2021)

Can you analyze soccer from the last game?


----------



## AlexDerden (Sep 30, 2021)

Morandra said:


> Can you analyze soccer from the last game?


But according to the rules of the English Football Association, where soccer is mentioned, you can't do an early analysis on all teams. It is necessary to make an analysis only on the basis of the results of the past few years. And if a person has at least a small smoldering embers of excitement, various odds on all sorts of outcomes of the competition are waiting for him on the screen. One should get involved, and one cannot go far from ruin, because the principle of work is approximately the same as in the casino.


----------

